# New growths



## Doug (Apr 27, 2010)

Is it common for new growths of Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens to bloom at just one year of age?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, if the plant is mature and vigorously growing, it can go from, say, one flowering growth one year to two or three flowering growths the next year. The vigor of this species does vary from plant to plant though, and depends on growing conditions. I've found that in brighter light they multiply faster. Once a plant has multiple flowering growths, it will also start multiplying faster.

I've grown a number of them from single shoots, and in my experience they most commonly produce either two shoots with one shoot flowering the second year, or two shoots, each flowering the second year, and in the third year they add on another one or two flowering shoots (often with one or two smaller ones as well), and the growth rate tends to increase from there (to a certain point).


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2010)

have the same experience. 
If you feed them well they will show you how they love it.


----------

